# Server / Client: Clients speichern!



## Luk10 (1. Feb 2013)

Hallo,

ich sitzte gerade an einer Aufgabe in der man ein einfaches Chat-Programm mit einer Server/Client umsetzten soll.

Benutzt wird dazu ServerSocket und für jede Verbindung von Client-Server ein ServerThread der sich um diesen Client kümmern soll.

Verwendet wird:

```
socket = server.accept();
String line = streamIn.readUTF();
```

Jetzt ist gefordert, dass man alle verbunden Clients in einer List speichert, auf die die ServerThreads zugreifen können.
Wie soll man das machen? Ich hab ja keine Client-"Objekte" sondern nur die Verbindung zum Server?
Ich kenne mich kaum mit diesen Netzwerk Sachen aus und würde mich über einen denkanstoß freuen!


----------



## tröööt (1. Feb 2013)

google / sufu kaputt ?
im netz-forum gibt es genug beispiele für einen "einfachen" chat ...


----------



## Luk10 (1. Feb 2013)

Danke für deine freundliche und ausführliche Antwort auf meine Frage!


----------



## SlaterB (1. Feb 2013)

genauso kann man sich aber auch bedanken, dass du die bekannten fertigen Codes ignorierst (spätestens nun bei Nichtwissen ja durchaus wertvollen Hinweis) und hier kostenlos eine weitere Variante erhalten möchtest?

jedes Beispiel wie
Java-Chat Beispiel - ComputerBase Forum
enthält z.B. eine LinkedList aller Clients, und ja, auch ein Objekt pro Client

wenn du zur Umsetzung bestimmter Beispiele diskutieren willst, Fragen dazu hast, dann wäre das wieder bisschen was anderes


----------



## Luk10 (1. Feb 2013)

Man speichert die Clients also über die Sockets. Aha.

Danke!


----------



## tröööt (1. Feb 2013)

gut ... der gelinkte code ist jetzt nicht der beste ... es gibt deutlich einfachere beispiele ... aber deine antwort is ja mal echt der kracher ...

wo bitte ist es denn so schwer google aufzurufen und einfach mal "java chat" einzugeben ... gleich die ersten paar links liefern genug ergebnisse ...

und dann beschwerst du dch auch noch wenn man dir sagt das du bitte google nutzen sollst da dies ein sehr häufiges thema ist ... zu mal es im "grundlagenforum" eh einfach nur de-platziert ist ...


sorry ... aber wer so FAUL ist und nicht mal auch nur den hauch von eigeninitiative aufzeigt ... dem wird mit sicherheit auch nicht mit vollständigen codes geholfen ...
meine antwort ist bei deinem verhalten durch aus gerechtfertigt ... und es gibt hier auch andere die so verfahren ...


wie Slater sagte : wenn du zu konkreten problemen konkrete fragen hast kannst du diese auch im richtigen sub-forum gerne stellen ... aber man sollte schon in der lage sein google zu nutzen wenn man sich in einem umfeld (info-kurs / studium) befindet in dem solche aufgaben gestellt werden ...
wenn du nicht mal das alleine pakst ... dann rechne ich dir nicht gerade all zu viele chancen auf diesem gebiet aus ... und im späteren berufsleben will ich gar nich wissen wie du dann deinen kollegen auf die pelle rückst : kannste ma und machste ma ... ne ... da fällt mir eigentlich nichts mehr zu ein außer : selbst aufn ***** setzen und mal anfangen zu lernen ... vor allem in punkto : selbstständige aufgabenlösung ...


----------



## osion (5. Feb 2013)

Luk10 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sitzte gerade an einer Aufgabe in der man ein einfaches Chat-Programm mit einer Server/Client umsetzten soll.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das kann dir helfen:
http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/92184-java-chat-selbst-gemacht.html

ODER ein VIDEO TUTORIAL auf Youtube:

Java - Server erstellen (ServerSocket) Chat #1 [TuTCube] [GER] - YouTube


Keine Ursache ich helfe doch gerne =) 

gruss
bit


----------

